# Runter von meinem Grundstück!



## Sowka

*Anmerkung der Moderatorin*: Aus diesem Thread abgespalten.

Hello 

I could imagine someone (not in my neighborhood ) saying: "Ey, du Penner! Runter von meinem Grundstück!"


----------



## bearded

@ Sowka
Warum eigentlich 'runter von' und nicht 'raus aus' meinem Grundstück? Besitzt Du einen Hügel?


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Man ist _auf _einem Grundstück. Also kann man auch wieder runter. Wir können auch logisch.


----------



## manfy

bearded man said:


> Besitzt Du einen Hügel?


 I had a good, spontaneous laugh when I read this - but your logic is very valid!!
In German when you talk about "Grundstück", you usually see it as a surface (Fläche), and when you are inside of its limits then you are *on* that surface (*auf* meinem Grundstück/Eigentum/Anwesen).
If you see it as an enclosed space, you can also use 'in'. This is possible but rare for "Grundstück" but it is the standard for your house/room/apartment: "Du bist *in* meiner Wohnung. *Raus* hier!"


----------



## bearded

Thanks for your replies, I have learned something.  A comparison with English is not valid, though (I think). It is true that you are *on* a surface, but to an intruder you would say ''get out of my land'', and not ..'down from my land'.  Therefore this is a peculiarity of German.


----------



## manfy

I'm not too sure, but I think "get off my property / my land" is generally more common, isn't it?


----------



## bearded

manfy said:


> I'm not too sure, but I think "get off my property / my land" is generally more common, isn't it?


You are probably right. And would  ''weg von meinem Grundstück'' sound correct in German?


----------



## manfy

bearded man said:


> You are probably right. And would ''weg von meinem Grundstück'' sound correct in German?


Yes, but only if you're not *on* my property yet, just *near* it.

BTW: There's nothing wrong with ''get out of my land''. This phrase just emphasizes that you're *inside the borders* of my land and I want you out. ''get off of my land'' emphasizes that you're currently *on* my land and I want you off. So, it's border versus surface and the very same concept applies to German.


----------



## bearded

@ manfy
'Off' just indicates a movement 'away from', whereas in 'runter' I sense the meaning of an _Abhang. _You say it's border versus surface, but when it is surface English does not say ''*down* from here''. That is the difference, in my view.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Passenger to driver *on* the motorway/*auf* der Autobahn: 

_Fahr hier (von der Autobahn) *runter*. _vs._ Get *off* (the motorway) here.

Autobahn*a**b*fahrt _vs._ motorway *ex*it_


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Normalerweise ist es doch nicht die Abfahrt, sondern die Ausfahrt (zumindest auf den Verkehrsschildern)...


----------



## Schimmelreiter

_Autobahnabfahrt_
_Abfahrtsmöglichkeit für Kraftfahrzeuge bei Autobahnen_
_Gegenwörter:_
_Autobahnauffahrt
_http://de.wiktionary.org/wiki/Autobahnabfahrt

Natürlich gibt's auch _Autobahnausfahrt. _



Für diesen Thread schien mir folgender Sprachgebrauch interessant: 


_*auf* die Autobahn *rauf*fahren/*auf*fahren
Autobahn*auf*fahrt

*von* der Autobahn *runter*fahren/*ab*fahren
Autobahn*ab*fahrt_


----------



## manfy

bearded man said:


> @ manfy
> 'Off' just indicates a movement 'away from', whereas in 'runter' I sense the meaning of an _Abhang. _You say it's border versus surface, but when it is surface English does not say ''*down* from here''. That is the difference, in my view.


I'm not so sure. On/off can have multiple connotations.
Look at the phrase getting on/off a bus. It does have a connotation of stepping onto the bus and then getting off or stepping down from it two stops later.
Of course, German treats this differently. We use "in einen Bus einsteigen und dann aussteigen." Hence we see a bus as an enclosure where we get in or out. However, "ein*steigen*" incorporates the aspect of *stepping up onto* (but not ontop of) the bus.



Schimmelreiter said:


> Für diesen Thread schien mir folgender Sprachgebrauch interessant:
> 
> 
> _*auf* die Autobahn *rauf*fahren/*auf*fahren
> Autobahn*auf*fahrt
> 
> *von* der Autobahn *runter*fahren/*ab*fahren
> Autobahn*ab*fahrt_



Ich kenne zwar den tatsächlichen Ursprung dieser Sprachanwedung nicht, aber für mich ist sie eindeutig und logisch erklärbar durch die Idee "Grenze versus Fläche". Wenn man innerhalb der Grenzen eines Fußballfeldes steht, dann steht man *im* Fußballfeld (bezogen auf dessen Grenzen) - gleichzeitig steht man auch *auf* dem Fußballfeld (als Fläche).
Gleichermaßen, wenn man vom Gehsteig *auf* die Straße steigt impliziert dies keinen positiven Höhenunterschied, sondern realistisch steigt man *auf* die Straße *hinab* und damit steht man *auf* der Straße als Fläche. Und anschließend muss man wieder von der Straße *runter* indem man *auf* den Gehsteig *hinaufsteigt*. 
(Falls deine Sprache dies anders behandelt, kann dies sonderbar und verwirrend klingen - sorry, BM!)


----------



## bearded

@ manfy
Der deutsche Gebrauch in dieser Sache ist tatsächlich für Ausländer etwas verwirrend (es gab mal einen thread von mir über den Unterschied zwischen verwirrt und verworren, die Ausländer sind in diesem Falle eher verwirrt), aber nach Euren Erklärungen kann man damit leben/zurechtkommen!
Zwei kleine Bemerkungen:
1. Es gibt vielleicht einen Grund, warum zwischen Autobahnabfahrt und Autobahnausfahrt Euer Verkehrswesen die Ausfahrt - auf Schildern - gewählt hat.
Hängt die Entscheidung damit zusammen, dass das Wort Ausfahrt für fremde Autofahrer deutlicher ist?
2. Deinem Autobus-off/on möchte ich den Ausdruck ''off-shore platform'' entgegensetzen, wo gewiss nur die Entfernung in Frage kommt (oder heißt es 'vom Ufer herunter'?)
Aus diesem gesamten thread erscheint mir die Schlussfolgerung vernünftig, dass es keinen Sinn hat, bei diesen Ausdrücken nach einer Logik zu suchen: auf diesem Gebiet hat jede Sprache ihren besonderen Gebrauch/usage und ihre besonderen Redewendungen.
Ich bin Dir und den anderen für die Antworten sehr dankbar.


----------



## Dan2

(Please excuse any non-idiomaticities in my German below and try to see the general point I'm trying to make.)

Corresponding to English...
1a) You are *in *my house.
1b) Get *out *of my house!
1c) Thank you.  You are now *out *of my house.

we have German...
2a) Du bist *in *meinem Haus.
2b) R*aus*!
3c) Danke, jetzt bist du *aus *meinem Haus.

Now consider English...
3a) You are *on *my property.
3b) Get *off *my property!
3c) Thank you.  You are now *off *my property.

Given German...
4a) Du bist *auf *meinem Grundstück.
4b) R*unter* von meinem Grundstück!"
We would expect, analogous to the previous sets,
4c) Danke, jetzt bist du *unter *meinem Grundstück.

I think BM's "complaint" is that he expects (as I do) that one would _not _say (4c), and therefore that the use of "(r)unter" in (4b) is "illogical", even tho idiomatic.

If BM and I are correct that (4c) is wrong, then I think we simply have to conclude that the "unter" in 4b's "runter" is not the same "unter" as in "Der Hund ist unter dem Tisch".

(And if, contrary to expectation, (4c) is correct, then BM and I have to broaden our understanding of German "unter".)


----------



## manfy

In German you're mixing up the preposition with the verb prefix/adverb!
Let's look at the full sentence:

1b) Get *out *of my house!
2b) *Raus*! = Geh raus aus meinem Haus!
(raus is the separable prefix of the verb "rausgehen/herausgehen"; aus is the preposition)

1c) Thank you. You are now *out *of my house.
3c) Danke, jetzt bist du draußen aus meinem Haus. (draußen is an adverb of location - and that's needed here!)
3c1) Danke, jetzt bist du raus aus meinem Haus. (raus is an adverb of location, here it's indicating direction: heraus/hinaus)
actually 3c1) is a common ellipsis. Full version: Danke, jetzt bist du rausgegangen aus meinem Haus.

Consequently:
4b) [Geh] *runter* von meinem Grundstück!"
4c) Danke, jetzt bist du herunten von meinem Grundstück.
4c1) Danke, jetzt bist du runter[gegangen] von meinem Grundstück.

You have to be careful with the adverbials! A minor change can make a big difference:
unte*r* [etwas] = under [something]
unte*n* = down (below); or in our example: off ([of] my property)

But I have to admit, even though these full sentences are now closer to the English versions, the application of mathematical logic in language rarely works!

---------------------
PS: Just to confuse you a bit further:
Wenn man *rauf*geht, ist man anschließend obe*n*, d.h. obe*r*halb der vorigen Position.
Wenn man *runter*geht, ist man anschließend unte*n*, d.h. unte*r*halb der vorigen Position.
Wenn man *raus*geht, ist man anschließend drauße*n*, d.h. auße*r*halb einer gewissen Grenze.

Indeed, it is confusing! I have no idea where this change comes from. But these are the things that a native speaker never ever really thinks about, I guess!


----------



## Dan2

Dan2 said:


> (Please excuse any non-idiomaticities in my German  below and try to see the general point I'm trying to make.)


I see I was right to be concerned about this.

Thanks very much, manfy, for taking the time to go thru all that.



manfy said:


> 4b) [Geh] *runter* von meinem Grundstück!"
> 4c) Danke, jetzt bist du herunten von meinem Grundstück.
> 
> You have to be careful with the adverbials! A minor change can make a big difference:
> unte*r* [etwas] = under [something]
> unte*n* = down (below); or in our example: off ([of] my property)


Thanks very much for clarifying that.  Altho I wasn't aware of the correspondence "Geh runt*er* von..."/"Jetzt bist du herunt*en* von ...", note that my final remark,


Dan2 said:


> I  think we simply have to conclude that the "unter" in 4b's "runter" is  not the same "unter" as in "Der Hund ist unter dem Tisch".


is perfectly consistent with what you say here.  Familiarity with the "unter" of "unter dem Tisch" (and with the English word "under") doesn't prepare one for "Runter von meinem Grundstück!"  (BTW, both the WRF dictionary and dict.cc describe "herunten" as Bavarian/southern/Austrian, but that doesn't affect the logic of the discussion.)


manfy said:


> unte*n* = down (below); *or in our example: off* ([of] my property)


If you look up "unten" on dict.cc you get about 50 definitions of the word alone or in a phrase, and every one of them references "below", "down" or similar concepts - I don't see anything that suggests "off". (Similarly for the WRF dict.)  *I don't mean to say you're wrong!*  I'm sure you're right. I'm just explaining why we are surprised by "Geh runter"/"Jetzt bist du herunten" in the sense of "off".


----------



## manfy

Dan2 said:


> BTW, both the WRF dictionary and dict.cc describe "*herunten*" as Bavarian/southern/Austrian, [...]


That may well be! Makes me wonder what a speaker of standard German might say instead!? (aside from the simpler and probably more idiomatic rephrasing to "Ich bin doch *nicht auf* deinem Grundstück, ich stehe *außerhalb*.")


----------



## bearded

@ manfy
I suppose that a speaker of standard German could say _unterhalb von meinem Grundstück_ instead of _herunten von meinem Grundstück._ Now, how would this dialogue sound:
_Runter von meinem Grundstück!
Aber ich bin doch schon unterhalb deines Grundstücks, nicht darauf.
Bist du in einem Tunnel?_


----------



## manfy

bearded man said:


> @ manfy
> I suppose that a speaker of standard German could say _*unterhalb *von meinem Grundstück_ instead of _herunten von meinem Grundstück._


Definitely not, because unterhalb means below!
That's exactly why I'm wondering what a non-southern speaker would instinctively say! Vorher war ich *auf* dem Grundstück und jetzt bin ich herunten?/unten?/nicht mehr darauf?/ oder ???

-----------------------
PS: All this discussion could end abruptly if Sowka would only admit that she owns a hill...any kind!...Ameisenhügel?...Maulwurf?...anything, pleeeeeease!


----------



## Frieder

If you'd say "Runter von meinem Grundstück" and I don't think
that I'm still  on your property I'd probably answer:"Aber
ich bin doch schon runter!". I know that this is grammatically
incorrect, but that's how I'd say it (in north-western Germany).


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Yes, I can confirm that.


----------



## Sepia

bearded man said:


> Thanks for your replies, I have learned something.  A comparison with English is not valid, though (I think). It is true that you are *on* a surface, but to an intruder you would say ''get out of my land'', and not ..'down from my land'.  Therefore this is a peculiarity of German.



Just like objects that are sitting on tables while in German they are "standing". Often there is no 1:1.


----------



## cuore romano

bearded man said:


> @ manfy
> I suppose that a speaker of standard German could say _unterhalb von meinem Grundstück_ instead of _herunten von meinem Grundstück._ Now, how would this dialogue sound:
> _Runter von meinem Grundstück!
> *Aber ich bin doch schon unterhalb deines Grundstücks*, nicht darauf.
> Bist du in einem Tunnel?_



Da sehe ich mich automatisch an einem Hang stehen: Weiter oben ist dein Grundstück, ich stehe weiter unten - in Richtung der oder auf der Straße.
Auf die Idee mit dem Tunnel käme ich nie 




Frieder said:


> If you'd say "Runter von meinem Grundstück" and I don't think
> that I'm still  on your property I'd probably answer:"Aber
> ich bin doch schon runter!". *I know that this is grammatically
> incorrect*, but that's how I'd say it (in north-western Germany).



Wieso nicht korrekt?
Ich bin doch schon runter (_gegangen_) - Dass dieses Verb dazu gehört ist so eindeutig, dass man es weglässt. 




Sepia said:


> Just like objects that are sitting on tables *while in German they are "standing".* Often there is no 1:1.



Oder sie liegen 
Die Flasche mit dem Parfüm _stellt_ man auf den Tisch, klar, aber die Schachtel würde ich immer auf den Tisch _legen_.
Es hängt von der Fläche ab, die den Tisch "berührt".

Und jetzt hoffe ich, dass das ordentlich geworden ist - eine Vorschau wäre gut...


----------



## Ancana

Man nimmt übrigens auch Gegenstände vom Tisch "runter", obwohl man sie zu dem Zweck objektiv "hoch"heben muss.


----------

